# alla buona



## faisca

*C*iao!! 

*Q*ualquno mi pu*ò* dire che vuol dire: alla buona?? *E'* *un'*espressione colloquialle e non la trovo sul dizionario!!

*A*uguri a tutti!


----------



## infinite sadness

faisca said:


> ciao!!
> 
> qualquno mi puo dire che vuol dire: alla buona?? e 1 espressione colloquialle e non la trovo sul dizionario!!
> 
> auguri a tutti!


Alla buona vuol dire in modo semplice, senza formalità. Praticamente, è l'opposto di "alla perfezione".


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao faisca,
Il mio Zanichelli riporta: *alla buona* = _sin cumplidos_.


----------



## gatogab

*alla buona* = sencillamente/de manera simple.
gg



Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao faisca,
> Il mio Zanichelli riporta: *alla buona* = _sin cumplidos_.


 
*Sin cumplidos =* senza complimenti.

gg


----------



## Neuromante

Como salga
Como venga
A la buena de Dios (Quizás la más clara)
A lo que salga


----------



## Azzurra

Ciao! E "a la pata llana" potrebbe andare come traduzione? 

(Buone feste a tutti! )


----------



## 0scar

Según Google parece que si.
No significa mucho pero es la primera vez que escucho esta expresión.


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que no cubre todas las posibilidades. *A la pata llana* implica "indolencia" y me parece que *alla buona* no lo hace


----------



## faisca

¡¡Gracias a todos!! Yo personalmente me quedo con las opciones de neuromante, porque las demás son algo formales...tampoco he escuchado nunca la expresión a la pata llana, ¡es bastante curiosa!

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Azzurra

Es la demostración de que a veces el español que se aprende en las clases es bastante abstracto... ¡Es una de las primeras frases hecha que aprendí! Y precisamente como traducción de "alla buona"...  Gracias por la aclaración


----------



## monyclimb

Yo creo que se puede también traducir asì:
: sin formalidades; 
: sin formalismo;
y se puede aplicar no solo a celebraciones sino también al comportamiento de una persona; es el comportamiento tipico que se tiene cuando estas en tu casa, con tu familia.


----------



## DanielleRolandi

Si,  las opciones de monyclimb son correctas.


----------



## 0scar

Esta en el DRAE la pata

*a la pata** la llana, *o* a la pata** llana, *o* a pata** llana.*
*1. *locs. advs. Llanamente, sin afectación


----------



## licinio

Neuromante said:


> Como salga
> Como venga
> A la buena de Dios (Quizás la más clara)
> A lo que salga



Las opciones con verbo conjugado en presente de subjuntivo ¿se mantienen o hay una forma con imperfecto del subjuntivo para referirse a algo que ya ha pasado? 

Lo han hecho a la buena de Dios = a lo que salga
Lo hicieron a la buena de Dios = a lo que saliera?


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

licinio said:


> Las opciones con verbo conjugado en presente de subjuntivo ¿se mantienen o hay una forma con imperfecto del subjuntivo para referirse a algo que ya ha pasado?
> 
> Lo han hecho a la buena de Dios = a lo que salga
> Lo hicieron a la buena de Dios = a lo que saliera?


Chissà la domanda è per il foro 'solo spagnolo'


----------



## King Crimson

pepitoHorizonte said:


> Chissà la domanda è per il foro 'solo spagnolo'



Non hai tutti i torti pepito, ma in questo caso (indosso per un attimo il mio cappello da moderatore...) possiamo ritenere che la domanda sia un'estensione di quella originale, dove si chiede la traduzione di "alla buona" nella frase "lo hanno fatto alla buona".
Quindi domanda ammissibile alla quale puoi (potete) rispondere tranquillamente


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

King Crimson said:


> Non hai tutti i torti pepito, ma in questo caso (indosso per un attimo il mio cappello da moderatore...) possiamo ritenere che la domanda sia un'estensione di quella originale, dove si chiede la traduzione di "alla buona" nella frase "lo hanno fatto alla buona".
> Quindi domanda ammissibile alla quale puoi (potete) rispondere tranquillamente


Muchas gracias.


----------

